# [SOLVED] HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I own an HP pavillion running windows 7 and processor is an AMD Phenom 2.
The PC crashed today as I was browsing the web, it won't boot past the boot screen to access safe mode or whatever else.
I get a black screen with a cursor flashing rapidly in the top left corner.
I believe the HD might have crashed, I ran the diagnostic tool and it told me:

Testing: Boot path failed
Error code: BIOHD-4
Error:Unitialized/Corrupt boot structure detected.

I googled error BIOHD-4 and found that the drive might not be dead after all, some people seem to have recovered from this error.
I did try all options from the boot screen to no avail, F8,F9,F10,F11 so on.
What shall I do next?
I have to admit I was browsing unsafe websites when the problem occured, could a virus be doing it? There was no warning, it just happened.

Thanks a lot

Patrick


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

Well, if you have the repair disk (If you have another PC handy, you can make one off of that) then you can recreate your MBR and whole boot deal.

Just pop the Repair CD in and boot from it. Then open the command prompt and type in:

Bootrec /fixboor
Bootrec /fixmbr

See if you still can't boot. Report back and tell us what happens. Good luck.


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

I appreciate the help. I managed to get a recovery CD done with my second computer from the HP site, how do I do a repair CD as you mentionned?
I tried my recovery CD and it works but I didn't allow it to proceed as it will erase all my programs,I will use it if all fails.

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

Not a recovery CD a REPAIR CD. It's cool, pretty much everyone confuses them. 

Just open the start menu and do a search for System repair disk. Once you get one made, boot from it and enter the commands I typed up above.


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

Encom

You fixed it, WOW I am so thrilled. I am backing everything that I had not saved in the last 2 weeks in a hurry.
What shall I do next? What kind of test shall I run to see if the HD is in the process of dying?

You made me real happy here.

Thanks so much

Patrick


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

I'm glad I could help! If it's an HP there are options on the BIOS to run tests on your harddrive and things like that. Most HPs have the option in their BIOS or as an option in the boot menu. You usually have to hit a function key to access the boot menu.

Good luck! 

Sorry, dai, but what you said might be confusing to some people. I recommend only using tech savvy words with people a bit more experienced with tech.


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: HP pavillion error code BIOHD-4 ,won't boot*

Thanks again for getting me out of this mess :thumb:

Patrick


----------

